# Preparing tank for when I go away



## raggs715 (Mar 6, 2009)

Alright so I am leaving for about a week and a half for a trip and im nervous about my tank, i am going to have someone feed them once everyother day with pre-measured food, is there any thing else you guys do to get your tank ready before you go away???


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Water change, filter media cleaning, and equipment check.


----------



## 120gallons of Action (May 4, 2009)

Depending on the size of your fish, u could also put some feeders in there for your time off to keep everyone busy and full.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Your tank profile doesn't mention stocking or filtration. Give us those specifics for more help.
If you're lightly stocked with high filtration you can do a water change and leave them hungry for a week and a half.

But it's never a bad idea to have a buddy check in. Just ensure he/she errs on the side of _underfeeding_.


----------



## 120gallons of Action (May 4, 2009)

I also bought one of those auto feeders that turns like a clock face, that worked pretty well and u can adjust how much food is realized, there at wall mart or most fish stores.


----------



## raggs715 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have a 55 Gallon Moderatly stocked with hap/peacock Juvies and two fully colored male peacocks, i have two AC 70's running also have an airstone running... I normally feed twice a day NLS....i am due to clean one filter this week and change the bio-media in it, so i will do that and my normal water change then have someone come over once or twice to feed them...sound good?


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

120gallons of Action said:


> Depending on the size of your fish, u could also put some feeders in there for your time off to keep everyone busy and full.


This is a horrible idea.

I would only have someone feed the fish 2-3 times during 1.5 weeks. That way their is less pollution in the tank. Your fish are capable of going the whole time with no food.

The more you add, the more risk of gunking up the water. Do a water change a day before you leave. Filter maint the day BEFORE that. DOn't do anything the day of. If something goes wrong you need to be there to see it.


----------



## 120gallons of Action (May 4, 2009)

well I have pretty good filtration, so I wouldn't be worried leaving them with 30 ghost shrimp and 30 rosey's. Just another idea, that's all. I know all about the weird **** that come with feeders, but it's an option, and a decent one at that. And the timed feeder is good also.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Those feeders might not get eaten completely and will reduce your water quality.
Poor water quality plus risk of diseased feeders.
Really more of a liability.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*120gallons of Action*
really can't agree with your advice. I personally like to back up all my equipment with a second piece e.g. add a powerhead before I go, then lights out, no feeding the entire week and a half. Ever since I started that routine, no more losses.

Dumping 30 minnows and 30 shrimp into a 120g would be the very last idea that came to mind because I've seen what happens when I do that and I'm home... mess, mess, mess.


----------



## jhayes6405 (May 1, 2009)

What if you are going to be gone a little longer than that? Say, 2 weeks and 3 days? Can they still go with out food or maybe a feeding or two? Also, would it be a concern if my main tank isn't fully established yet? (maintaining fish for 1 month in a 55)


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

They will still be alive.
Some mothers go up to a month without food when brooding fry.
It is still advisable to have someone come in and feed the fish once or twice a week.

The tank not being established would be a concern but if they aren't being fed it kind of helps the cause.
The only problem there is if something goes wrong noone is there to rectify the problem.

A tank should be cycled after a month, at least under normal circumstances.
Adding established filter media should help finish the cycle at that point.


----------



## raggs715 (Mar 6, 2009)

One of my main concerns is the temp of the tank...my tank is upstairs and when it gets warm out it gets hot where the tank is, two weeks ago when it was in the 80's my tank jumped to 85 within a few hours and i didnt have the AC installed yet...how should i combat this? should i leave the hood open a little to encourage evaporation??


----------



## jhayes6405 (May 1, 2009)

smellsfishy1 said:


> They will still be alive.
> Some mothers go up to a month without food when brooding fry.
> It is still advisable to have someone come in and feed the fish once or twice a week.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. The tank has been up and running for about a month now. I added the filter pad and sponge from my other tank the first night to add with bacteria buildup. I did, however kinda jump into this fast by adding fish quite fast. Everything seems to be working fine. Except the ick problem that showed up. I have been treating it and I think I just beat it. I did start with some pretty cheap fish at first as kind of test subjects.


----------



## raggs715 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for all your tips guys/gals, i came home and WOW these guys seem like they grew 5 inches each! but in i know they didnt just def bigger then when i left...seems like i only lost one blue dolphin, i cant seems to find him...all my levels were perfect when i got home thanks again!


----------

